# Apple Wireless Keyboard Won't Pair



## Violent Quiche (Feb 27, 2009)

Several months ago, my white Apple Wireless Keyboard began malfunctioning - for example, typing 'a' would result in 'ahz'tu' or something to that effect. I thought perhaps the keyboard needed a thorough cleaning, so I turned off my computer and keyboard, removed all of the keys and brushed it clean with a stiff-bristled brush. 

I replaced all of the keys (with the help of a diagram) and turned on my computer. However, my keyboard would not connect, and remained in 'discoverable' mode (the light on the back was blinking three times in succession). I turned it off, unpaired the computer and keyboard and replaced the batteries. Nothing changed. 

Using the Bluetooth Setup Assistant, I tried to make a new pairing. The Setup Assistant recognised the keyboard as a discoverable device, but when it came to typing in the passcode and hitting Return nothing happened, and the connection timed out. I tried several times to enter the passcode; I closed and reopened the Setup Assistant; I restarted the computer and keyboard; and tried more than one fresh batch of batteries.

Since then, I have tried:

 - repairing the keyboard everyday

 - deleting all Bluetooth pairings (mouse, mobile phones etc).

 - installing the latest Bluetooth firmware update

 - deleting Bluetooth preferences in Library > Preferences

 - running permissions repair on HD

 - pairing with a separate D-Link dongle (tried every USB port, too)

 - resetting PRAM

My Apple Wireless Mouse still works (connects and pairs). The keyboard wouldnt pair with another computer (MacBook running OS 10.5).

I'm all out of ideas - and warranty! Please, help.


----------



## Xpat_lib (Mar 11, 2009)

From my recent searches this seems to be a common problem going back several years. I've been trying to pair my white bluetooth kb to my MacBook Intel OS 10.4.11. I can get the Bluetooth Set-up to see the keyboard only IF I click on the KB power during the "find device" operation. Once the little power light on the kb starts blinking it cannot be found. I then can only receive the "key" if I turn off the power and back on again quickly. After that it's no longer recognized and entering the key numbers is useless.


----------

